# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  مقایسه رتبه علمی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی ایران و کشور همسایه!

## NaKayama

سلام خدمت عزیزان...
امیدوارم که خوب و خوش باشینو خوشحال و شادمان مسیرتونو ادامه بدین...
غرض از ایجاد این تاپیک این بود که چون تو بازه زمانی 1 ماهه اخیر تقریبا 15 نفر از من در مورد ادامه تحصیل در ترکیه و کشورای دیگه پرسیدن خواستم معتبرترین سایت رتبه بندی دانشگاهی دنیا رو براتون معرفی کنم و رتبه دانشگاه های ایران رو براتون با ترکیه مقایسه کنم...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QS_Wor...rsity_Rankings
دانشگاه های ایران
در بین دانشگاه های ایران دو دانشگاه صنعتی شریف و تهران در رشته های مهندسی رتبه زیر 1000 رو در دنیا دارند
شریف 601-650
تهران 651-700
QS World University Rankings® 2014/15 | Top Universities
دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی ایران جزو 1000دانشگاه برتر دنیا نیستن متاسفانه...
تو سایت دیگه ای دیده بودم که دانشگاه تهران رتبه 1200 دنیا اصفهان 1500 شیراز 2000 و تبریز 2500 رو دارن...(عددارو گرد کردم که یادم بمونه!)
دانشگاه های ترکیه
دانشگاه های معتبر ترکیه از دانشگاه های معتبر ایران هم تو مهندسی هم تو پزشکی بالاترن...
(دقت کنید که تو ترکیه بعضی دانشگاه ها فقط مهندسی بعضی پزشکی بعضی هردورو دارن مثلا دانشگاه استانبول هم رشته های مهندسی داره هم پزشکی پس استانبول یعنی هم مهندسی هم علوم پزشکی...)
دانشگاه های bilkent و بوغازچی رتبه 399 دنیا
خاورمیانه (مهندسی) 401-410
کوج 461-470
سابانجی 471-480
استانبول تکنیک (فقط مهندسیه و با دانشگاه استانبول فرق داره) 501-550
حاجت تپه 601-650 -(تبادل استاد و دانشجو با هاروارد آمریکا)
استانبول 601-650
آنکارا و چوکوراوا بالای 700 هستن
QS World University Rankings® 2014/15 | Top Universities
اون دوکوز مایس سامسون (همینی که تو پروفایل منه) رتبه 800 دنیا رو داره

آرزوی موفقیت برای همگی دارم...
امیدوارم این تاپیک بتونه تا حدودی مشکلات شما رو در این زمینه برطرف کنه...

----------


## f68

آقا خییلی بدیا 

کاش اعلام امادگی برا مدیر بودن در این بخش اینک شرایط تحصیل در ترکیه  بورسو امتحاناتشو نیدونم این چیزا بکنی ک ما هم ازت استفاده کنیم.
 @Araz

----------


## Ali.psy

واقعا ممنون.زحمت کشید.اطلاعات جالب ومفیدی بود

----------

